# Wildlife



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a video of one of our hummingbird residents:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pM-Lax2fvI


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

Also some loud bullfrogs:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUYeG0YR9TA


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

As I was coming inside, I caught this one of our cat.  She likes to live on the "wide side" []and hates being left out.  This one is entitled, "Head in the Clouds".


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

Had to include a bottle in this post. Here is a Stoddard bottle Joe found a long time ago and pieced together.  It reminds me of something that was on a pirate ship.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

From the inside:


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Had to include a bottle in this post. Here is a Stoddard bottle Joe found a long time ago and pieced together.Â  It reminds me of something that was on a pirate ship. Â


 ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRgh Ya sure it was a Pirate Ship ?!?!?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

Finally, a deck sweeper that saw action! []

 Laur, I really like the reflection pics.. now THAT is the art of photography.. [][][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

LOL.  Thanks, Charlie.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

Pretty sure, Jim[][][8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> As I was coming inside, I caught this one of our cat.  She likes to live on the "wide side" []and hates being left out.  This one is entitled, "Head in the Clouds".


 
 I meant to say, "Wild Side", but some say she is a little on the "Wide Side", too.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

Its weird that you said "Frog" I went down in my  basement today after work and saw this guy sitting on the  floor.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

Its a toad not a frog.I let him loose in the woods after the pic.
   He had plenty of food in the basement but its dark  down there 24/7 that's no life for a toad[8D]

 Kool humming bird flick 







 I think he is reincarnated,could be anyone of my brothers,my grand mom or pop.maybe lobey [8D][] you just never  know


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

If that was Lobes he'd be giving you a poop eating grin, and maybe the finger....LOL[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

and he'd be wearing a Red Sox hat...[]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*

Maybe if you kiss him, he'll turn into a prince.  Keep us posted.  Thanks for the nice comments, guys.  I think it is really "Frog/Toad Season", Rick.  They're everywhere!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> If that was Lobes he'd be giving you a poop eating grin, and maybe the finger....LOL[8D]


 
 It did that when I took him from that cool basement and put him in the hot woods !!!  wow  weird[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2011)

*RE: Wildlife plus Cat and Bottle*



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Maybe if you kiss him, he'll turn into a prince.  Keep us posted.  Thanks for the nice comments, guys.  I think it is really "Frog/Toad Season", Rick.  They're everywhere!


 
 Maybe  a princess, I aint that way[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> As I was coming inside, I caught this one of our cat.  She likes to live on the "wide side" []and hates being left out.  This one is entitled, "Head in the Clouds".


 
 I didn't know this was a cat when I first looked at it,you cant see the face unless you stare at it. Cool Pic
   (I didn't read it,I just looked at it)  []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 6, 2011)

Those reflection pics are great, Laur. My windows are too dirty to ever try that on. Where's a maid when you need one? []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 6, 2011)

Present, Mike []


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 6, 2011)

And you do windows too?? [] I never get to see frogs and toads out here in the desert. Only scorpions and rattlesnakes. []  ~Mike


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 7, 2011)

I told Joe that those bullfrogs are _so_ loud, and there are so many baby frogs, I think they must be eating some "Spanish Flies" down there.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jul 7, 2011)

Spanish flies???!!!! What is the bird chirping/calling in the frog video? Did anyone else think that video resembled the Blair Witch Project? []  ~Mike


----------



## towhead (Jul 7, 2011)

Cool pix Laur!

 And the toad too Rick!  LOL  -Julie


----------



## Stardust (Jul 9, 2011)

COOL PIXS  LAUR,
 I  thought it was sign in the clouds at first ~ loved the photo! Then I was waiting for the inside view, like the one of the bottle.
 The humming birds are cool also ~ My Mom had better luck with a shepherds hook and hung a feeder. That way there's no foliage in the background and you can see them better. Oh did she love birds! [] I'll say it all rubbed off on me ~ Loving nature that is ~


----------



## mtgirl (Jul 12, 2011)

ok I am going to try to post a picture of some of the bears we have that come every night.


----------



## mtgirl (Jul 12, 2011)

[]woh,  I did it, and this the mama bear, she has there cubs that hang out around our house. There are others, but I thought the cubs were a nice picture to share. Kim


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool pics.  As many bears as we have here, I haven't managed to get a picture of one yet.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Cool pics.  As many bears as we have here, I haven't managed to get a picture of one yet.


 
  Toss a half a dozen donuts in your yard you will get a pic !!! []or some bird seed,my dad has been getting hammered by this one bear,knocking his bird feeder down.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  mtgirl
> 
> []woh,  I did it, and this the mama bear, she has there cubs that hang out around our house. There are others, but I thought the cubs were a nice picture to share. Kim


 
 Watch out 2 people were just killed because mommy bear got mad  at a man and women for getting to close to her kids.


----------



## towhead (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool pic!  

 Put some fish out.  You'll have lotsa company.  -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 13, 2011)

Penn Digger had so many bears in his yard, downtown! (and still does), that the authorities set up a bear trap with donuts a few years ago.  I know you guys are kidding, but for people unfamiliar with bears, *Do Not Ever Feed Any Bear, No Matter What!!!*  If a bear is in danger, or starving, call your local animal control or Department of Wildlife.

 The first one I ever saw must have been a Mama with cubs.  I couldn't see into the thick grass on the side of the trail, except for the 400 lb angry bear.  If you feed them, they get used to people and will remember you and your location.  The saying should be "A memory like a bear", not like an elephant.  Coming practically face to face with a huge bear that is bluff charging, teeth chattering and growling like a monster, I will never leave food, trash out, or birdseed during the Spring/Summer. We also never bring any food with us when hiking or walking in the woods.  Leaving food in your car is not a good idea either, when you're in bear country.

 There is a bear crossing sign (which I have not seen yet), about 15 minutes up the road from us.  I am hoping to get a picture of it soon, which I will post.


----------



## carobran (Jul 14, 2011)

weve only got about 100 bears in the state down here,(im sure theres a few more,they cant count every bear)[8|][]


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2011)

Baltimore Oriole Joe spotted yesterday.  I have a hard time photographing birds.  They're always on their way somewhere important, it seems[]  







 Oops, that's kind of small.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 14, 2011)

Bunny that has been hanging around here, off and on today.  She's a big one!


----------



## rockbot (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice pics Red. Cool to see whats out in your area.

 These are all around this time of year. Its a Jackson chameleon with my friend from Alaska. She just fell in love with them.


----------



## earlyglass (Jul 15, 2011)

That Chameleon is really cool!

 Herei s a picture of my backyard one Sunday afternoon. We get the deer and turkey daily... occassionally moose, bear and coyotes as well. A nice variety of birds... from hummingbirds to owls and hawks.

 Mike


----------



## earlyglass (Jul 15, 2011)

Here is a little calf, soon to be a mighty moose! He wasn't afraid of me at all... although I was a bit nervous that the mamma moose would be charging anytime, so I kept some distance.

 Mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  earlyglass
> 
> Here is a little calf, soon to be a mighty moose! He wasn't afraid of me at all... although I was a bit nervous that the mamma moose would be charging anytime, so I kept some distance.
> 
> Mike


 
 Cool little Bullwinkle []


----------



## towhead (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow!  

 Luv the bunnies! 

 But the Jackson chameleon....??? Hmmm...

 Earlyglass, kinda looks like my yard, except mine would be Geese and Deer.

 Great pic of the baby moose!   -Julie


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2011)

Keep the wildlife pics coming, guys.  I really enjoy them.  Earlyglass, looks like they're all having a nice buffet in your yard[]  

 We hear hawks fly by here, a lot, but I haven't gotten a pic of one yet.  We see a good amount of wild turkeys, and a lot of foxes too.  Every day, it's something new.  I especially like to take a drive around the area, because we are always running into some creature.  The bears usually cross the road too fast for me to get a picture.  Sometimes, all you see is a standing black shape up ahead, that runs into the woods.  Joe saw one hop the guardrail like it was nothing.   It kind of freaks me out, as that is where we found our little stray Maine Coon.  

  I would like to see more bobcats.  A friend of Joe's says he has seen panthers on one road.  Joe's mom used to see them, as a kid, sitting up in the trees.  All the kids had to be home directly, after school because of the panthers.  Wildlife control says there aren't any, but they have been hit by cars and killed by hunters.

 There are/were also some wild hogs here.  Someone Joe knows, killed one and it was in the paper.  Some think they are feral, and some think they just got loose from a farm.

 I keep waiting to see a moose!  In some swampy areas, I just don't see why there wouldn't be one!


----------



## towhead (Jul 15, 2011)

HA HA Laur!!  Just like there aren't any Cougars here.  At least that's what the DNR wants us to think!  Yeah right, people have gotten them on their TreeCams.  And I actually seen one crossing the road about 20 years ago.  I'm not so sure I wanna get a pic of that though, I'd be chicken to go into the woods!  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jul 15, 2011)

P.S. Laur, for some reason, I see the most Moose activity in October....-Julie


----------



## mtgirl (Jul 15, 2011)

I love to look at what nature cares for, be it bears, birds, lizzards, raccoons or butterflies; to name a few. I, as a human, know my place when I am in a wild animal's space. I try, for the most part, to stay out of natures way, I am blessed to be able to lives in this place after all.
 Red, I remember when my husband left a hambuger wrapper in his truck with the window down a bit. I guess the bear needed more room cuz it broke out the window to get the wrapper. I am on the kids to remember to get all the papers out of my car. I drive a convertable, one little tug and on more top! Half the bears are bigger then my car -lol
 Oh I have these little frogs too. I went out to water and when the water came out of the hose so did a frog, It was weird timing cuz I had just watched  "Rites", The movie had frogs in it right before the "stuff is about to happen" scenes. It was funny, anyway I have things to do, I want to put up more crates to put bottles and things I collect in. I'll share them on the right post. Kim


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> P.S. Laur, for some reason, I see the most Moose activity in October....-Julie


 
 Aren't they in rut then?  We used to drive around northern New Hampshire looking for them, in Winter.  Little did I know, they are usually bedded down then.  Not always, though.  As for the cougars, panthers, catamounts, etc., I'd probably be too scared to see one too.  Bobcats are pretty cute, though.  I'm already afraid enough of the bears.  I guess all the people who tell me not to be, have never had a ginormous angry bear almost in their face.  

 Kim, was it a Grizzly?  You have those there, right?  

Don't watch this video before bed!


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tklx3j7kgJY  A fun one.


----------



## mtgirl (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Red, No the bears here are Black bears, and sadly are too use to humans. But a Black bear is still a bear and very powerful, we have to very careful. I have to look and listen before I take the dogs out to take care of there buz, before bed, and many times there has been a bear in the yard. Our yard is well lite, but still bears are fast and move with grace and agility, but they are still wonderful to watch, the cubs play around the trees climbing up and down mom takes off for a while and comes back to check up and leaves again, my daughter and I love to watch them, Delaney is 14 they teach their young how to "hunt" in the trash  most folk who live here keep the trash up, but I live in between 2 camps and I think it is easy for them to get. The whole thing is sad, this Glenn is the bears home and have been for a long time.. This is an apple and blackberry community and the bears are waiting for them to rippen and then summer will be over and off they will go, but there are so many mamas some with 3 and 4 cubs -odd, So we have to be very careful, We have big cats too,  I think I heard one screaming the other night. Now that is somthing I do not want anywhere near my yard but they are around too. It is better then living in a city. Your home looks like a wonderful place too!


----------



## ironmountain (Jul 15, 2011)

i'll have to get some more deer/turkey pics..they wander through our town at will...of course, people leaving food out for them doesn't help...one day the kids and I were driving near their school and we had to stop and wait for a deer herd of over 60 go flying past us into the pines.  I took my two Griffons outside to go to the bathroom and they both instantly went on point....i look up and there's a turkey in one of our trees and a few more walking down the alley....


----------



## towhead (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah Laur, I guess that's probably pretty close to the rut....

 Talk about things crossing the road...a couple times, I've had to stop and wait for Mama duck and her babies to cross the road.  Too cute!! -Julie


----------



## swizzle (Jul 16, 2011)

Our local DEC (Dept. of Environmental Conservation), officers got called to the scene of a male African Lion on the loose. This was less then half a mile from where I use to live. Turned out to be a chow that someone shaved to look like a lion. All it takes is one person with bad eyes and a telephone to make a decent story. [][][]


----------



## towhead (Jul 18, 2011)

The lion dog...(German Shepard-musta been a long haired one) -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2011)

Check out this crow with a white wing.


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

where do you see a crow in there?[]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Check out this crow with a white wing.


 
 I believe I see a cloaked Predator perched in that branch right in the middle... I'd watch out if I were you... []


----------



## carobran (Jul 18, 2011)

i thought i saw something there,just cant make out any of the details[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> where do you see a crow in there?[]


 
 There aint no crow ,but made ya look [8D]
   I had the same thought  Wheel but I lost track of what I was doing at the time,Predator woods with out a dout


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 20, 2011)

A sad wildlife story.
  When I got home from work I saw this little guy on my front bush.The mother had to be close,so I didn't touch her,I should have,and took her into the woods,because my cat got him at night.I woke up and my dog willy and my cat boo were looking at something.huhhh wheres his head?
     My wife said Oh noooo Boo cant get at him hes in the big bush" yeah right .always listen to your first instinct.It could save a birds life.[] 
  "Survival of the fittest"  the only problem is the cat is not a wild animal,hes just a domestic killer.


----------



## rockbot (Jul 20, 2011)

Didn't get a picture but yesterday I heard then saw the strangest thing. I was under my staircase painting and at first it sounded like pressurized water from my regulator then it started humming and then it got overwhelmingly buzzy.
 I stepped out from under the stairs and a massive cloud of bees were migrating overhead about 80 feet above. Tens of thousands and moving very fast. Never seen anything like it. Well except for that movie back in the 70's.[]


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well,.......i feel like an idiot[][:-][&:][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 20, 2011)

I bet a feature film about the predator vs carobran would be worth seeing..


----------



## carobran (Jul 20, 2011)

locked and loaded.........bring em on[][:-][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 20, 2011)

I can only manage to get pictures of insects, the birds and the beasts are too fast for me.
 EDIT: Whoops, sorry about picture size.....

















 Well, I did get 1 bird...


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW ~ Loved this post! Blackglass what a real treat! I thought I could reach out and touch everything ~ What a wonderful delight of Nature for me tonight [] I hope one day I'll be able to go and take pics like that again ~ Be thankful for each and every day that you get to share with Mother Nature, for you never know when a simple walk into the woods will become just a memory in your mind ~ Thanks for jogging mine ~ Love all of you, Star ~ *


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: rockbot
> 
> Didn't get a picture but yesterday I heard then saw the strangest thing. I was under my staircase painting and at first it sounded like pressurized water from my regulator then it started humming and then it got overwhelmingly buzzy.
> I stepped out from under the stairs and a massive cloud of bees were migrating overhead about 80 feet above. Tens of thousands and moving very fast. Never seen anything like it. Well except for that movie back in the 70's.[]


 
 Wow...That would be very wild to see Tony,...I wonder what was up with them? They, (the experts) are now saying that the strange die offs the honeybees were/are experiencing _are_ due to cell phone towers and transmissions,..I wonder if some kind of microwave source, or activity could have triggered the mass swarm?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 20, 2011)

By the way,...really great photo's everyone...(Especially Blackglass) great job.


----------



## Stardust (Jul 20, 2011)

They were all so good ~ []


----------



## rockbot (Jul 21, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was thinking the same thing. Wondered if they were disturbed or signs of future bad weather.[8|] Sure was freaky.


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2011)

Rockbot:  Wow, I probably woulda' peed myself if a flock of bees flew over....

 Blackglass:  Your pix are AWESOME!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 21, 2011)

No one cares about my poor dead little bird???  You heartless bast())3::;5:s.  Hahahahaha. Death is away. Of life with us animals


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 21, 2011)

Great pics, Blackglass.  What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## rockbot (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay. He's not wildlife but he's a wild chicken. This one is actually really cute. I think he's what they call a "table top". Smaller then a bantam.
 He loves perching on this pole. I guess he's safe there from my cat.[]


----------



## towhead (Jul 21, 2011)

We're ignoring you Rick.  We wanna pretend we never read that post about the poor bird. []  -Julie


----------



## Blackglass (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words all! 



> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Great pics, Blackglass.Â  What kind of camera did you use? Â


 
 Nikon Coolpix P5000. The quality is great, but it doesn't get as close as I'd like it to sometimes.


----------



## carobran (Jul 22, 2011)

when you posted the chicken pic,  it reminded me that a few weeks ago i found two buzzard eggs,and a few years ago ,when i was little,our neighbors(an old lady)dog killed one of our chickens,he took it to her house and she spanked him with it![sm=lol.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Blackglass
> 
> Thanks for the kind words all!
> 
> ...


 Cool pix the way to go


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> We're ignoring you Rick.  We wanna pretend we never read that post about the poor bird. []  -Julie


 Oh well no matter what I did,that bird wasn't going to make it,if i put it far in the woods the mother wouldn't have gotten to it and something else would have,I have saved so many animals in my life,but yeah your right it does suck, I threw a bucket of water on that dam cat! Cats do kill birds,that's what do.  If it makes you feel any better ,there are 2 more babies  in the nest high up in a tree.


----------



## bostaurus (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it morning already???


----------



## rockbot (Jul 28, 2011)

great pics gang.

 got quail!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

THE  BEE -------I guess he belongs in this thread    []


----------



## towhead (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool Pix!

 It's ok Rick!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> locked and loaded.........bring em on[][:-][sm=lol.gif]


 
 This is not the "Butcher the wildlife " thread its the ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ohhhhhhhhhhhhh look at the cute animal !!!!! thread [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Rockbot:  Wow, I probably woulda' peed myself if a flock of bees flew over....
> 
> Blackglass:  Your pix are AWESOME!  -Julie


 
 Its  a "Swarm of bees"  Just sayin [] bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> I bet a feature film about the predator vs carobran would be worth seeing..


 i was referring to this[:-][:-][8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

Look at that big small mouth bass!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ohhhh ok your safe then  [] I hunt but,I wont talk about it on Julies thread []


----------



## carobran (Jul 28, 2011)

oky doky[][][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## towhead (Jul 29, 2011)

Well OK Richard... a swarm then!  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Well OK Richard... a swarm then!  -Julie


 

 LOl    come on now,look for the bass,no one sees that bass?? []

 Hurry up a swarm of seagulls are attacking me lol


----------



## towhead (Jul 30, 2011)

I didn't see the bass, put I can see the turtle.

 P.S.  I don't mind you hunting.  As a matter of fact, I'm one of the best shots around here.[]  My targets aren't generally wildlife though.  Hee Hee "Animals" maybe.  -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> I didn't see the bass, put I can see the turtle.
> 
> P.S.  I don't mind you hunting.  As a matter of fact, I'm one of the best shots around here.[]  My targets aren't generally wildlife though.  Hee Hee "Animals" maybe.  -Julie


 
 There is the bass right there!!!! it jumped,see it??[8D]


----------



## towhead (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh yeah..... -Julie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Oh yeah..... -Julie


 
 took you long enough lol

 This is as wild as it gets~[]


----------



## carobran (Aug 4, 2011)

[8|][8|][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 5, 2011)

Hummingbird in the backyard


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll post some videos and pictures of my drunken deer later.  I saw her this morning, eating apples that have fallen.  I'm pretty sure they're fermented by now, and I had a feeling she'd be back.  She is!  The cats are enjoying watching her, too.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

I just hope no bears show up for a snack!  Today was garbage day, to top it off, so anything is possible.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

Here she is (first video).  The cats alerted me that she was back, and one of them had a lot to say about it, as you will hear!  You'll have to turn up your volume for both videos.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 11, 2011)

Second video of the deer.  Pretty cute.


----------



## towhead (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome!  -Julie


----------



## towhead (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw a Turkey on my way to work this morn....with babies.  -Julie

 P.S. Hey Rick. what are baby turkeys called?[]


----------



## SAbottles (Aug 12, 2011)

An entree ? Starters ? A snack ? []


----------



## towhead (Aug 12, 2011)

[]


----------



## Wangan (Aug 12, 2011)

Baby Turkeys are called Poults.


----------



## towhead (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks Wangan!  Was gonna look it up, but never got there. -Juliw


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wangan
> 
> Baby Turkeys are called Poults.


 
 That is correct sir.
   I would have answered you sooner Julie,but I was in up state NY (Henderson Harbor) at our lake house on vay-cay.(no pc and no service on the cell) Fishin,sleepin,swiming and eatin is about all there is to do.(Awesome!)[]
      A large group of crows is called a what,no Googleing anyone can google.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2011)

A murder.  I was wondering where you were, Rick.  Happy Belated birthday.  Sounds like an excellent vacation, to me.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> A murder.  I was wondering where you were, Rick.  Happy Belated birthday.  Sounds like an excellent vacation, to me.


 
 Belated ?? my B day is Aug 20th remember ----->LEO [8D]
   I took a lot of pix of "things" on my vay-cay ill post um up soon,you know me with pix,i take my camera everywhere i go 

 I told you is was a murder before right? []


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 17, 2011)

Jamie wished you a happy B-day on FB, so I assumed you didn't have it listed and I missed it.


----------



## carobran (Aug 18, 2011)

ive been feeding some deer out in my field.............i started feeding them last winter,they came up about every night[sm=lol.gif]..........havent been able to feed them because we were keeping some horses for someone,there finally gone so i put some corn out a couple of days ago and as far as i can tell they ate some that night[sm=lol.gif][].....i think one is a spike or very small 4 point,i wish theyd come out in the day so i could get some pics[&o].........


----------



## carobran (Apr 3, 2012)

A couple lizard pics.


----------



## carobran (Apr 3, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Apr 3, 2012)

And a hummingbird,not exatly a close-up though.


----------

